# phpmyadmin My SQL said: access denied



## newpleasehelp (Nov 1, 2009)

*This is the message I received below:

Error*

*MySQL said: * 
#1045 - Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO) 

"phpMyAdmin tried to connect to the MySQL server, and the server rejected the connection. You should check the host, username and password in your configuration and make sure that they correspond to the information given by the administrator of the MySQL server."

I am trying to install phpmydirectory onto xampp and in order to do so I needed to create a password. I created password for one section under privileges and then another section in uniform password only to come to the message above. My xampp is working fine when under localhost, just when click on phpmyadmin I get that message. I read somewhere to go folder xampp -> phpmyadmin -> config.inc.php and configur from there, but I don't have php to open the file. I thought this is why I have xampp which has php? Please inform. how to gain access. I must let you know I am new to web development. Thanks.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

You can open the file using a text editor such as notepad
or word pad.
Right click the file and click open with.
I find that wordpad works better as it displays the proper layout.
Set the root password and using password = yes.


----------

